# Poem...



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

I don't know if this is the right place to put this-This poem represents a person, But could just as well be a stay cat, to me-

Acquainted With the Night

I have been acquainted with the night.
I have walked out in the rain-and back in rain.
I have out walked the furthest city light.

I have looked down the saddest city lane.
I have past by the watch men on his beat.
And dropped my eyes, unwilling to explain.

I have stood still and stopped the sound of feet.
When far away an interrupted cry
Came over houses from another street.

But not to call me back or say good-bye;
And further still an unearthly height
One luminary clock against the sky

Proclaimed the time was neither wrong nor right.
I have been one acquainted with the night. 

-Robert Frost


----------

